# My sack touches the water in my bowl??



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

My customer told me today the new toilet I installed for him is great but his sack is touching the water...What would you do to help this gentleman out? I just told him he needs to get a higher seat because if I adjust the water in the bowl it's not going to flush right.These are the issues we deal with as a service plumber..


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I have had people tell me this too. I don't know if you can still find a Eljer handicap toilet, but if you can it has the most distance between rim and water level. Lots of capacity too for those "pyramid" builders.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Tell him anyone else would have to pay extra for that.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tell him to wear more support and get a 2" cheater seat :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I wanna know whats his secret?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

good thing he didn't ask if you wanted to see.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I feel bad.I should have asked while I was measuring the toilet rough.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya but who's gunna ask that? "excuse me sir, but is your sack gunna dangle into the water if I put this toilet in for you?" there's nothing u can do other than get a taller handicap seat


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

rig up a 4 inch hard cap to hold them up out of the water.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

You think that the engineers who design toilets consider and average drop while working on a new toilet model?:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*have heard that before*

ask him if he is bragging or complaining....



also , he should try throwing them over his
 sholder before he sits down....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Had a customer ask me the same many years back.
He said I have a rather large scrotum...

Hard not to laugh.

Wanted me to lower the water level in the bowl.

Installed a hi rise seat for him instead.


Still laughing about it


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a customer (older man) complain about the flush on American standard champion handicap toilet that I installed (it made a clunking noise when flushed), I told him I would swap it for a kohler, he said he would live with American standard because the water level was far down from the seat and he didnt get wet. I told my 14 yo son that was with me that he must be hung like a horse. Maybe it was gravity? Kinda makes me want to wear a jock strap!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Modern plumbing, has not caught up to geriatric balls. Go for the high boy, or go in for nip, and tuck.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am average in the junk department, but as 50 creeps up, I have sat on one or another. It hurts like heck, and then you laugh, because you are becoming not your dad, but your grampa!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I am average in the junk department, but as 50 creeps up, I have sat on one or another. It hurts like heck, and then you laugh, because you are becoming not your dad, but your grampa!


Way TMI!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*hanging low*










I have always wanted to get a couple of these for my 
work van but I think it would not go over too good with the wife 

.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe he should invent a man bra, to hold the boys up.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> Maybe he should invent a man bra, to hold the boys up.


That's a under the but nut hut ..... Lol or jock strap


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I wonder if this is his stool...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I have always wanted to get a couple of these for my
> work van but I think it would not go over too good with the wife
> 
> .


Trucknutz!!! I laugh everytime I see a set of those... Especially on a chevy... :whistling:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Trucknutz!!! I laugh everytime I see a set of those... Especially on a chevy... :whistling:


Why when on a chevy???


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why when on a chevy???


Because everyone knows (except you southern folk, yeah I said it Ricky) that Ford makes the only pick-up with a set...

I will now take cover as the shrapnel starts to fly... :laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> I am average in the junk department, but as 50 creeps up, I have sat on one or another. It hurts like heck, and then you laugh, because you are becoming not your dad, but your grampa!


and then the laughter causes them to start "tea bagging" :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Because everyone knows (except you southern folk, yeah I said it Ricky) that Ford makes the only pick-up with a set...
> 
> I will now take cover as the shrapnel starts to fly... :laughing:


Aaa a ford man Wel partner round these parts a chevy is top notch then ford and if you have to drop really low then a dodge is unfortunately the way you go...... My work truck is a f- 250 it's a good truck but my personal truck is a chevy 1500 a.k.a. Cowboy cadillac ......


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvDzE6oDWM8">YouTube Link</a>


Omg wicked funny


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


>


Ima gonna have to get me one of those....

Do they come with 3 apple pouches?


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

Tx you must have to drive that Ford to work because the Chevrolet want crank


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

bluewater said:


> Tx you must have to drive that Ford to work because the Chevrolet want crank


Not likely !!!!! Lol. I grew up with chevy !!!
Dad had a 55 bel air when I was young and always drove a chevy truck .... It's a family thing......


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL! Now toilet manufacturers are going to have start designing toilets with excessive bag sag in mind.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> I wonder if this is his stool...


I bought one of those stools but it wasn't very comfortable...
It didn't fit right...

So I returned it and got the Tres Huevos model instead...
That was just what I needed it fits like a glove....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I bought one of those stools but it wasn't very comfortable...
> It didn't fit right...
> 
> So I returned it and got the Tres Huevos model instead...
> That was just what I needed it fits like a glove....


Microphone check... Testes... Testes...

1... 2... 3?!?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

U666A said:


> Microphone check... Testes... Testes...
> 
> 1... 2... 3?!?


That was a good one. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> That was a good one. :laughing:


The cold hard (sad) truth...

Not an original... Stolen from...

"sigh"... Beavis and Butthead...

Many years ago. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Microphone check... Testes... Testes...
> 
> 1... 2... 3?!?


Yes....

2 Strikes and I've still got a full count.... :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

So the alien has three 

EWWWWW (rhymes with moooooooooo :laughing


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yes....
> 
> 2 Strikes and I've still got a full count.... :laughing:


it took me a minute...

but I got it now

*Confucious* say: "*Baseball* wrong - man with four balls cannot walk


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Way TMI!


PC,
don't make me post pictures of my fungal toenail!:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> So the alien has three
> 
> EWWWWW (rhymes with moooooooooo :laughing


Because sometimes you need a spare.... :laughing:


----------



## The Watermen (Aug 3, 2011)

*haha*



cityplumbing said:


> My customer told me today the new toilet I installed for him is great but his sack is touching the water...What would you do to help this gentleman out? I just told him he needs to get a higher seat because if I adjust the water in the bowl it's not going to flush right.These are the issues we deal with as a service plumber..


Haha, yes you have the water level so high in the USA when i visited my sack and end got wet when i had to sit down. Also i have never laid a longer turd than i have on USA dunny.

Tell him to stand on the seat....Its all the rage in Malaysia...


----------



## Ginawings (Aug 3, 2011)

Man, been in a few awkward situations with customers, but thank god that has never came up.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ginawings said:


> Man, been in a few awkward situations with customers, but thank god that has never came up.


Or down huh?




----------

